

Odd DuckDuckGo Search Results - jbillmann
https://duckduckgo.com/?q=hacker+news+duckduckgo

======
cahitonur
[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=what+is+the+capital+city+of+califo...](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=what+is+the+capital+city+of+california)

I made DuckDuckGo as my default search engine two weeks ago and in the end I
realized that most of the time the results doesn't satisfy me and I make the
search again with !g prefix. DDG is still my default search engine and will
stay as default until I get tired of this. I hope they are working on better
results and I hope they will achieve this soon or I hope I can find a better
search engine except commercial ones.

~~~
bpicolo
Both give me the wikipedia result for sacramento first.

------
jimmytidey
Happening to me regularly this morning:
[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=john%20b%20up%20all%20night&kd=-1](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=john%20b%20up%20all%20night&kd=-1)

Common theme in the results is the word "all", but it's not the same as a
search for the word "all" (obviously). Pages are all rubbish.

Weight of traffic?

------
eksith
A few sporadic, way out there, results and the rest are stats pages. Which is
to be expected in the wake of people switching (and mentioning) that they're
now using DDG as well as sites putting up links to referrers.

I wonder if anyone who works there can chime in.

------
kidfortoday
[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=how%20a%20sailboat%20works](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=how%20a%20sailboat%20works)

------
SwaroopH
I am seeing this happen with regular searches as well, not always but a few
times randomly.

~~~
cyphax
I'm seeing this more and more since the start of this week. Actually this
search engine is now almost unusable, because when this happens, almost all of
the results are completely unrelated, or otherwise unreadable, being filled
with HTML entities. Only some results are vaguely related but still not what
I'm searching for.

Damnit, I switched away from Google for a good reason, I'm not willing to give
that up, but DDG has to be at least usable or it's pointless as it's a search
engine. It must be able to search.

~~~
kidfortoday
I've made the switch to Blekko for the time being.

~~~
cyphax
Thank you for the tip, I'll look into it. I also hope DDG will be fixed
because right now, I'm having a hard time finding anything with it. :(

